# 90 day rule after applying for temporary residence



## sudburyhall (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm a Canadian citizen. 

Without a temporary residence permit, I can only stay for 90 days in an 180 day period. I've heard of it taking 6 months recently (more than one example) to be approved for pink slip / temporary residence. 

Can anyone confirm that it is legal for me to stay in Cyprus for longer than 90 days as long as I have SUBMITTED AN APPLICATION for (ie but not yet received) a temporary residence permit? 

I will eventually apply for permanent residence and I do not want to violate any immigration rules. Thanks.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

sudburyhall said:


> Hi, I'm a Canadian citizen.
> 
> Without a temporary residence permit, I can only stay for 90 days in an 180 day period. I've heard of it taking 6 months recently (more than one example) to be approved for pink slip / temporary residence.
> 
> ...


My information, direct from the immigration office in Paphos, was that once you have put your official application into the system and paid your fee there is no problem staying over the 90 day rule.
The 6 months quoted for processing is what some forum members have mentioned previously but I got mine in 40 mins (of course it's easy for an EU national) but more to the point, my Indian wife got her residence card almost two months to the day following her application - and that was over the Christmas and New Year period too.
Incidentally the yellow residence card is valid for life for EU nationals but only for 5 years for non nationals but is renewable.
Further, contrary to other posts, you can leave the country whilst your application is being processed, advice from the immigration office is don't stay away for more than about 10 days else the original application may be cancelled.We were away for two weeks in Jan and had no problem, just make sure you show your application receipt to immigration officials at the airport then no problem.


----------

